# Shaky steering wheel



## 93xcab4x4 (Feb 8, 2007)

*steering wheel vibration*

Hi all, new member here. Just bought a 93 Nissan ext. cab 4x4, has very bad shaking steering wheel, had alignment checked, all four wheels balanced two days in a row at two shops. Both places mentioned that my aftermarket rims don't have the centering rings? at both shops someone said that would cause a bad vibration, while another person at each shop said it wouldn't matter,

The vibration is worse at about 35mph with the steering wheel centered and slacked, but if I put pressure on steering wheel either left or right, the wheels feel quite smooth, but as soon as I drive straight with a little slack in the wheel, where you have a little play in it,? the wheel and front end shakes like crazy. Thanks, Nate

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q259/seattlechargerdog/Nissan005.jpg


----------



## 93xcab4x4 (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to try and find center rings for wheels, can't get them, guy said it doesnt' matter, self-centering rims/lugs. Balanced wheels again for free at the shop, made it worse unfortunately, priced some new 16" rims and tires.
But before that decided to get front end checked out more at front end place:

bad center link
bad idler arm
repack bearings

But even if this was done to get rid of loosness, the wheels seem to be vibrating really bad. So the work above is about 500 bucks, and I can get new 16" rims and tires for about 1000 total on sale, so 1500 bucks more into truck, I got the thing for 3500, great condition overall except for this problem. I don't know, here is the truck, exc. mechanically overall: is it worth 5000 grand fixed up with new 16" rims and tires I ask myself?

(pic of truck with current 15" rims in link I put in previous reply) (can't get same style wheel though)


----------

